# Brisket too big for the Masterbuilt



## baero (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey guys, my wife just bought home a 15 lbs packer brisket.  I was going to smoke one for the first time this weekend.  The issue is that the things is too long to fit in the Masterbuilt Electric I have.  Can I just cut off a smaller part and freeze that?  

I do not think this should be a problem.  Also with my pork butts I rub them the night before, is this the same with a brisket?

Thanks,

Eric


----------



## sumosmoke (Oct 3, 2008)

Have no fear, yet ... if you have a foil pan that will fit in your smoker then put the packer in the pan and let it bend up at the ends. It won't hurt it at all.


----------



## big game cook (Oct 3, 2008)

rub er down. you can let em sit a day or two just like a butt.

cut it in 1/2 or bend er up. youll just get more bark.


----------



## baero (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks guys, I will see how close it is with the bend.  But will rub it tonight.


----------



## rickw (Oct 3, 2008)

Last time I did a brisket in the Brinkman gasser I did cut it  in half. It turned out just fine. That's one reason I built a UDS, more room.


----------



## sooner fan (Oct 3, 2008)

As others have said bend it.  I bend my and make a hump in the middle at an angle in my cookshack.  Usually by the time I open the door it has shrunk and is sitting flat on the rack.  The biggest I have ever done though is 13lbs.


----------



## workoutchamp (Oct 3, 2008)

I have found this to be invaluable and it will solve all your room problems:

http://www.azbbqa.net/articles/brisket-trim.htm


----------



## jminion (Oct 3, 2008)

Another way to handle it would be to cut the point off the brisket. Cut in the fat between the the flat and point leaving more fat to the flat side. Slide the point down the flat when you place on the grate and it will fit and still get the good effects of cooking a packer.


----------



## ronp (Oct 3, 2008)

I did this on my first one, worked great.


----------



## lcruzen (Oct 3, 2008)

While these all good suggestions the obvious resolution to your problem is a bigger smoker.


----------



## fishawn (Oct 3, 2008)

I have always just cut them in 1/2 & smoke both 1/2's. They go quick with kids & when 2 of my neighbors smell Hickory, they are over with a beer sniffing around.......Leftovers are seldom available.


----------



## jbchoice1 (Oct 3, 2008)

there's no such thing...


----------



## monstaroo (Oct 29, 2018)

Just had this problem.  Thank you all....


----------



## Jigawatt (Oct 29, 2018)

I ran into this on my most recent smoke and bumped it up in the middle with a can. Just made some holes in the bottom so the smoke would pass through to the meat.

I do agree that Bigger Smoker is always the answer, though!


----------



## monstaroo (Oct 30, 2018)

I've always told my wife... I'll know I've made it in life when I can comfortably purchase a grill/smoker that has a tow hitch.  I don't really need one, I just want one.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 30, 2018)

I found that to get a brisket to fit in my MES 30, I simply had to separate the point from the flat.  Then the flat on one rack and the point on another (above the flat).
Gary


----------

